# Growth on eyelid



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi all,
I've had my 2 birds for about a month now and from the beginning I thought I could see a 'mark' above JoJo's right eye. It has never bothered him/her and until now I haven't really been able to get close enough to get a proper look (or more to the point, he/she doesn't sit still for long enough). Today I was able to get a proper look while JoJo was eating and there's definitely something there. It's not just a bit of food or something that's got stuck. As I said, it's not bothering JoJo and it's not red or inflamed. It looks dry and crusty. I'll attach the photos I was able to get and if someone can maybe shed some light on what this could be, I'd really appreciate it. (If you're able to stretch the photos, you can see the growth better).


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I tried to zoom in as much as possible but it is difficult to see clearly. 

If there were any redness, swelling, discharge or excessive tearing, or if she was blinking excessively, squinting or partially closing the eye, or rubbing that side of her face then I would recommend you see a vet. But seeing as it’s just a tiny benign looking bump, that doesn’t appear to be bothering her at all, I personally would just keep an eye 001_rolleyes on it, to note if it changes or increases in size. It could be a tiny feather cyst- which could possibly increase in size and become a problem.
I feel it’s most likely nothing to worry about at present and similar to us perhaps having skin tags, innocent moles or warts.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Julia.

Have you had JoJo in to see the Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up yet? 
If not, it is definitely something you want to consider doing and you can have the vet check out the bump at that time.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you both for the replies. I have a very reputable avian vet who is only about 25 minutes from me, and my 'normal' vet has a 24/7 emergency service and some of the vets who work there have done some extra work and training with birds (of course, I'd see the avian vet over my regular vet but it's great to know I have somewhere to go in an after hours emergency). I haven't had a well bird check up because the breeder told me it wasn't needed. I then worried that if I took them to the vet, it'd be a very traumatic experience for them and make them even more wary of me, and hands in general. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kellie,

Watch JoJo's eye for any changes. 
If it stays the way it is, I'd wait a few more weeks to give JoJo and Peanut more time to settle in before taking JoJo in for a well-birdie check up. 

I'm so glad you have both an Avian Vet and an Emergency Vet already lined up. Well done! :thumbup:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

One of my birds had a similar thing on his lower eyelid and it had a bit of an orange tinge to the color. It did not seem to bother him but I was concerned it would get larger and cause a problem. I took him to the vet and he just snipped it off and gave me some drops to put in the eye for a week, it has not grown back so all is well.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies. I'm definitely keeping a close eye on the growth and watching for any changes, or any sign that it is bothering JoJo. I feel a lot better after reading that others feel it's probably nothing to worry about and I will definitely follow FaeryBees advice and head off to the vet in a few weeks when both birds have had a bit longer to settle in. Hopefully by then they will at least step up onto my hand or arm, even if it's only every once in awhile. Of course, I'll head to the vet immediately if I see any changes. I just worry terribly that going to the vet will traumatise the birds and I won't be able to reverse it (I know it's silly. I'm just a big sook!). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good luck with Jojo . Good to know you have an avian vet just in case. Don't worry about any traumatization from a vet visit. Birds are very resilient creatures. I've taken _many_ birds to the vet over the years, and they were no worse for wear after. If they were, they were only skittish for about a day. It's so much better than letting a potentially serious health issue go untreated.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Good luck with Jojo . Good to know you have an avian vet just in case. Don't worry about any traumatization from a vet visit. Birds are very resilient creatures. I've taken _many_ birds to the vet over the years, and they were no worse for wear after. If they were, they were only skittish for about a day. It's so much better than letting a potentially serious health issue go untreated.


Thank you RavensGryf, your comment has really eased my worry about potentially traumatising my birds by taking them to the vet. I'd never forgive myself if JoJo's growth turned out to be something to worry about and I'd held off treatment. I'm pleased to report that it looks like the growth is smaller than it was, but I'll still make an appointment and get it checked out. I think JoJo might be a little tubby so it'll be good to get a professional opinion on that, as well as an overall report on both birds' health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You’re welcome, glad to be able to help . 

I’m happy to hear that the bump on Jojo’s eye is shrinking. Hopefully it’s “nothing”. It’s always good to take any pet to the vet after getting them, even if just to get a clean bill of health and establish a baseline with your bird’s records. 

Please give an update after he goes to the vet . A towel or cover over the carrier is good for a sense of security too. Open enough on part of it he can peek out and see if he wants.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, today was THE DAY! Both birds had their first vets appointment. JoJo's eye hadn't changed at all, nor was it worrying her, but I figured there was no point putting off their well bird check up. Apart from that, there were a few things niggling at me. A few days ago I noticed that JoJo's beak was significantly longer then Peanuts and that got me worrying. Add to that that yesterday I saw a bit of flakiness on JoJo's cere. We've just got home and I feel like the worst bird mum ever! We nearly had to cancel the appointment altogether because my son and I couldn't catch the birds to get them into their carrier. That took over an hour and I have probably broken any bond I had with my poor birds. 

We finally made it to the vet, 20 minutes late. From the birds' tail feathers, the vet was able to say they had been run down as babies or not raised or fed properly. Their immune systems had been a bit low. Their weight is good and Peanut got a clean bill of health. Poor JoJo on the other hand has mites. That's what the growth on her eye is and also the flaking I noticed on her cere last night. Thankfully it's very mild and there are no other apparent signs, but I still feel absolutely awful about it. The vet gave both birds a treatment while we were there and we will go back next week for the second treatment.

I can't tell you how terribly guilty I feel. I really hope my birds get over the trauma of today and someday begin to trust me again, but I can't say I blame them if they don't. :sad::upset:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh Kellie, sorry you’ve had such a rotten day.
A hour to catch them hmy:, I’m guessing they must have been out of the cage to start with (or escaped).

Well at least it was a worthwhile visit, in that Jo-Jo has been diagnosed and treated for mites :thumbup:.

It may have knocked back the trust for a while but they should come around eventually. 
Sometimes you’ve just got to be cruel to be kind, so be easy on yourself :flowers: you’re doing a great job!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kellie,

Please don't beat yourself up.
You got Peanut and JoJo safely to their vet appointment and gathered a lot of important information while you were there.

JoJo is now being treated for the mites (as is Peanut) and JoJo's case is very mild and is something easily cured.

Budgies are very forgiving and although you may have to start over from square one with taming, with time and patience both of them will definitely trust you again. :hug:

I'm glad you took them when you did and they are both very fortunate to have you as their Mom.*


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you, but I should've listened to my overprotective, worrying side. I felt so horrible for my tiny babies as they fought to try to escape from the vet. I'm dreading next weeks appointment but I've just ordered a new carrier that I'm hoping I'll be able to get them used to. It'd be wonderful if I could at least take the stress of being caught and forced into a carrier off the table. I originally was trying to catch them while they were inside their cage, but their cage is very tall, and unfortunately has a full length door. They both took the opportunity to escape while I was trying to catch them. The first impression the vet got of us, was a phone call from me to say I'd be late because I can't catch my birds. We almost had to cancel altogether, since we had one of the last appointments of the day. Anyway, Peanut and JoJo were very happy to get home and into their own, safe cage and they've pretty much been cuddled up together since. Just before, they did come over to the side of the cage that's near my chair to have a little chat so I'm hoping they were saying nice things to me and not how mean I am and how much they plan on making me pay for today's 'adventure'. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I know how you feel... I’ve had to catch Niko several times to get him into his travel carrier for a vet visit or to head home. They’ll forgive you, I promise.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm a worrier when it comes to my pets. It's so hard as we can't tell them what we are doing and why. Anyway, when I got up this morning and uncovered the cage, both birds happily jumped over to the perch near me and started chirping as they usually do. They lined up waiting for their veggies and eagerly hopped into them. I'm interested to see how out of cage time goes later on. I'm hoping they'll interact with me the way they usually do and won't avoid me. If they hide out up on the ceiling fans I'm in real trouble! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck with the out-of-cage time today.
Let us know how it goes!*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I am sorry you have had such a tough time. You are a great bird mom. I know it is traumatic for both the birds and the owner to catch them, but they seem to be getting over it somewhat already. Hopefully it will continue that way. :fingerx:


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Great job getting through it all! Keep us updated on how they do today and how the mite treatment goes!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, they've just gone back into their cage after a good 4+ hours out. I'm so pleased to report that it went better than I expected. Both Peanut and JoJo immediately flew out of the cage as soon as I opened the door. I was worried they wouldn't want to come out at all, or would at least be very wary after yesterday. They had loads of fun playing, and even explored some areas of the room they hadn't checked out yet. They spent a lot more time on their play gym today too, rather than playing up on the ceiling fan or the curtain rail. Getting them back into their cage wasn't at all traumatic either. I just offered them their sprouts as usual and slowly used the plate to lead them into the cage. While they were out, I rearranged their cage a little and added a few extra things, so they're currently busy checking all that out. 

Overall, I am so relieved that they seem to be their happy selves and unaffected from their ordeal yesterday. Let's hope the capture for next weeks appointment goes a lot better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's excellent news. :thumbsup:*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm glad everything is getting cleared up fairly easily! 

For future catching, I highly recommend getting the room as dark as possible and covering their cage with a dark heavy blanket. The goal is to make it as dark as possible so they can't see you going to catch them. I find this works very well for my Lemon, as if she sees me coming there's no hope in getting her. Get yourself under the blanket in front of the door and very quietly and slowly move your hand to catch them. 
Good luck with your second treatment!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thankfully, they settled back into their cage immediately and happily came out to play as usual the following day. For this Friday's appointment, I plan on making a net from a pillowcase and a wire coat hanger bent into a circle. I think the darkness of the pillowcase will be less traumatic for them than using a proper bird net. Of course, I'll be careful to take care of any sharp pointy bits. I'll also cover the cage as suggested above. As of this morning, the lump on JoJo's eye is just about completely gone so the treatment is obviously doing its job. I'm so pleased. I felt so bad for her as the vet said the mites would likely be making her feel pretty average. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

That’s great news about the growth - I shall have to bank that knowledge under ‘possible mites’.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

We have just got home after having our follow up vet visit and second mite treatment, and what a huge difference compared to last weeks fiasco! Last week it took me and my son over an hour to catch the two birds and get them into their carrier and it was just horribly stressful for them. This week I made a net by bending an old wire coat hanger into a circle and sewing a pillowcase onto it. I used a fabric they can't see through, or get their nails caught in. I caught both birds easily, within 5 minutes and without any stress at all to myself or them. I also bought a new carrier, which allowed me to install perches, making them more comfortable. (I tried to rig up perches in the other one last time, but they kept falling down). They can also see out of the new carrier more easily, which they seemed to enjoy (I had the back half covered and the front uncovered). 

The vet is really pleased with them both, although Peanut has lost 1 gram. JoJo has gained 1 gram, so they both weigh the same now (36 grams). The lump on JoJo's eye is all but gone. You have to really look closely to see it. They don't need to go back for anymore treatments so I'm relieved about that. They are now happily chirping away as they doze off to sleep after their big, tiring outing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I’m so glad their appointment went well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kellie,

I'm very glad to hear Peanut and JoJo's appointment went well and they won't need any additional treatments. :thumbup:

It's great that the vet trip wasn't as stressful for either them or you this time around.

Best wishes*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Kellie,

It is good to hear that Peanut and JoJo are doing so well. :yes: Also, way to go on figuring out a stress-free way to catch them. :thumbup:

Keep us posted about your little darlings!


----------

